# Schumer calls on LIRR to consider rider comfort in new rail-car design



## CHamilton (Nov 26, 2014)

Schumer calls on LIRR to consider rider comfort in new rail-car design




> U.S. Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.) is urging MTA Long Island Rail Road (LIRR) officials to consider "rider satisfaction" and incorporate community input into the design of the railroad's new M-9 commuter-rail cars, which are scheduled to enter service in 2017.
> 
> Schumer asked LIRR officials to hold public meetings, create an "online suggestion box" or conduct a passenger survey to raise public awareness of the design of the cars, which will be built by Kawasaki, the senator said in a press release.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Nov 26, 2014)

not much you can do to gain comfort, you need seats for over 100 people per car, unless Senator is providing a lot more money for a lot more cars.

and were are you gone put those cars.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 27, 2014)

I dont want more comfort I want cheaper fares


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Nov 27, 2014)

Train is already half price of what car travel cost, how could you make it cheaper.

for every Dollar spend in operating cost your only paying 60 cents, other 40 is subsidy.


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 30, 2014)

Exactly... farebox return ratio for all of the major commuter railroads in the northeast US is between 40%-60%. How do you expect them to lower fares when the government wants to cut funding to public transportation subsidies nationwide? Be reasonable now...


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Dec 2, 2014)

30 dollars one way to New Haven is outrageous


----------



## Fan Railer (Dec 2, 2014)

Shawn Ryu said:


> 30 dollars one way to New Haven is outrageous


GCT - New Haven peak fare is $21.50; off peak is $16.25. That is nowhere near "$30". Unless you're foolish enough to pay on board the train (as opposed to buying your ticket at a machine). That will cost you $28 peak and $22 off peak.

That being said, if you think it's too high, then lobby your state representative to increase funding to Metro-North. Otherwise, don't complain about fares going up. This is the reality of today's economy. Things don't get cheaper; they only get more expensive. This is inclusive of railroad operating and capital costs, which are directly related to the fare that is charged.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Dec 2, 2014)

$8.50 give or take, thats still outrageous.

Not complaining about the fare but instead of wasting money on making the ride more comfortable, why not easy the pain on the wallet?

Its not like they are gonna turn this in to 1st class service.


----------

